# Cani dose 1 weeks EI dosing at the start of the week????



## tko187 (7 Feb 2010)

Hello,

Was wondering if it is possible to dose all my fertz on one day? Or would it be too much for the fish to handle? I usually do the one day with kno3 and kpo4 and the next with traces and mgs04, i can remember reading somewhere that these shouldnt be mixed at the same time as each other, but would it be okay if i waited say an hour till my macros have fully dissolved and then add my traces.

My reasoning for this is i just cant get into the habit of doing it every morning, so just do it on a monday after water change and thats it for a week.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2010)

I asked this before and was told catagorily no. Basically you'd cause a boom then a dip in levels which means for a period the plants struggle, the instability causing algae to occur then take hold. That's the reason the dosing is broken up into daily doses.


----------



## Shadow (8 Feb 2010)

Should be ok. I do not think plant will care whether you dose daily or weekly. They are happy as long they can get the required daily nutrients. The problem probably with your fauna because you are dosing 30ppm in one go. Not sure how well fauna handle the sudden change.


----------



## plantbrain (8 Feb 2010)

I think most have much better results dosing 2-3x a week if they use CO2.

Non CO2 works very well however with 2-4x a month dosing at about 6-10X less the EI amounts.

You can do daily also.
Dosing is not hard, you feed the fish daily or not?

Same type of thing there.

Fish can go a long time between feedings, but they do better if you are consistent, and often folks are more consistent about other parts of caring for their tanks.

So it's hard to say what is causing what in many cases, or how much light they have, enriched sediments etc.

Less light + enriched sediments would hedge yourself against issues if you chose to dose weekly.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CeeJay (11 Feb 2010)

Hi tko187

After heeding advice from the above (aka plantbrain), I now dose both my non CO2 tanks once a week.
Certainly no plant problems to report, and it will not trouble your fish either  .


----------

